# Nomis Jacket



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh I'll get right on that sir, hold up and I will get you one. 
Haha nah its a sick jacket. Nomis makes the dopest.


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

No local ski/snowboard shops in my area carry any brands which are worth looking at. I'm a little skeptical about ordering jackets online though, would rather buy a shitty jacket that fits then guess on a good jacket. I actually tried on this jacket at the Toronto Ski and Snowboard show last week but they only had size medium, which I usually wear, but this one was big.


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Yeah bigger's better than too small though. I like the look of the bigger ones anyway. I wear the XLT ha but thats just my style I guess. If you like the biggerish fit then go with that Med. I think Nomis makes sizes a little bigger anyway.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Death said:


> No local ski/snowboard shops in my area carry any brands which are worth looking at. I'm a little skeptical about ordering jackets online though, would rather buy a shitty jacket that fits then guess on a good jacket. I actually tried on this jacket at the Toronto Ski and Snowboard show last week but they only had size medium, which I usually wear, but this one was big.



What brands do they have? 

And I ordered online, but since I'm not looking for a tight fit it's not that big of a deal to me.


----------



## hi2u (Jan 17, 2010)

Death said:


> I want this Asap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



which jacket is that, cause i love it


----------



## Death (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry for the late reply, it's the 'hoody jacket'...

Just scroll down and look at the other options for colours, they also have matching snowpants, but I know that isn't some peoples thing.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

nomis jackets tend to run a little baggy. If your caught between two i would recomend the smaller size.


----------



## bloodfira (Jul 9, 2009)

check out sanction skate and snow in toronto they will probobally have it, if not they will order it for you


----------



## Dookayy (Oct 19, 2010)

i got this in the white plaid from verticallurge.com

if i were you, get it from whiskeymilitia.com if you keep checking, it'll periodically show up. i've seen it on there a couple of times. would've gotten the jacket there by they didn't have my size, so i opted to pay an additional 15 bucks more and get it at VL. just be patient, it'll eventually show up on WM!


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

How much did you actually pay for it? I just picked up the same one for 125 at department of goods (the new backcountry outlet)


----------



## Dookayy (Oct 19, 2010)

Mine was about 100 I think. You can probably get it from WM for around 75/80?


----------



## Cobra (Jan 26, 2011)

I was wondering if we had a thread for Nomis. Got 09 (or was it last year's?) Splatter and 11 Touch as my colder/warmer jackets. Both mediums, both are fantastic.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

Addison said:


> printed cardigan is an essential layering piece. A plain cardigan is expected and blase; a printed cardi is playful and interesting! Top off the cardi with a belt and you'll have the layering thing down. If you're already a master at layering ...
> 
> thanks
> 
> fake gucci handbags,replica gucci handbags


stfu spammer.


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

quit advertising your shitty links when you post.. can some one ban this person


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

I grabbed one for 50$ off whiskeymilitia.


----------

